# Ministry of Sound Radio



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Just listening to Hed Kandi Live from space in Ibiza and feel like Booking a flight over there right now!

Its really getting me through the day. I love listening to live sets.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer its a nice app on the Iphone, been on that alot while at work etc on my iphone, if your in to live sets Dance tripin is quite a good site, also the new section on decks .co .uk (http://www.decks.co.uk/articles/DJ_Sounds_Homepage)

Hey on sunday you can listen to me on the Ministry app  as im resident at Glam Roc @ Ministry every sunday


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I was tempted to get the MS iphone app but does it need wireless connection for streaming?

I use Fstream but its pants when out and about. Why didn't they put a radio on them!

Ps ill check the link out.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You need G3 for connection to be fair where i live i have G3 pretty much every where i go and i figured out how to run it through the car /van stereo as you would if on ipod mode.


----------

